# Can Business be done in AD with Dubai License??



## SameeraRizvi (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi. I own a LLC company with valid license mainly doing finishing works like blockwork, plaster, tiling in new constructions of Hotels, Villas and Buildings and General Maintenance of the Same.
I need to find out if I can do subcontracting work in Abu Dhabi as well with the same license or do I need a separate Commercial License + Office space there as well to do the same kind of work? Please Help


----------

